# cheap hotel or hostel



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

hello everyone: Does anyone know of a cheap hotel or hostel within walking distance of the terminal norte bus station in Mexico City as arriving in the evening to continue onto Huitzuco and do not want to travel at night. Thank you so very much for any help.


----------



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

*Eye Surgeon?*

Does anyone know of a good eye surgeon in Cuernavaca or Huitzuco that removes Cataracts? Thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

barbaros said:


> hello everyone: Does anyone know of a cheap hotel or hostel within walking distance of the terminal norte bus station in Mexico City as arriving in the evening to continue onto Huitzuco and do not want to travel at night. Thank you so very much for any help.


I have never stayed near Norte, so I can't help with that. 

This may not help. From Norte it is an easy subway ride to the Zocalo (the plaza in Centro). There are three good hostels near the Zocalo subway station. 

To get to the Zocalo from Norte, take the #5 subway line (yellow) in the Pantitlan direction.
At La Raza change to the #3 line (greenish) in the Universidad direction (long walk).
At Bellas Artes change to the #2 line (blue) in the Tasqueña direction.
Get out at the Zocalo station.

A couple of the hostels I have used are:
Mexico City Hostel - Brasil No. 8, Col. Centro, Mexico City
Hostel Cathedral - Republica de Guatemala No 4, Colonia Centro,, Mexico City

Both are about 200 pesos/person in a dorm, or the same for each person in a private double. You can make reservations on line through hostelworld.com or hostels.com.


----------



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you so so much for the valuable information.....i really appreciate it.....


----------

